# travel Insurance to Middle East



## Joris (Apr 7, 2008)

Does anyone have knowledge of a Insurance Company that would cover a two week holiday in the Middle East for someone with Cancer and undergoing treatment.
Many thanks if you can help.
Joris


----------



## Joris (Apr 7, 2008)

Sorry to post again but I really need help with this question.
Anyone out there........
Joris


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Joris,

No promises but this company sorted some non standard insurance out for us.......

http://www.insurancechoice.co.uk/department/travel

Pete


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi

CancerHelp UK has a list of companies who may be able to help.

Jan


----------



## Evolution (Aug 1, 2005)

Try miaonline.co.uk - they insured my husband including his angina to go to the USA. He took out an annual policy for around £200


----------



## Joris (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank you for your suggestions. Keep them coming.
Kind regards Joris


----------



## Joris (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank you all for your suggestions. After much phoneing around and being quoted £2,200 for a world wide insurance that included active cancer treatment we eventually came across Insurancewith who were very helpfull and came up with a quote of £629 for one person visiting the Middle East.
Joris


----------

